# Official Kolkata 2nd G2G Thread



## sabret00the (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the *official Kolkata Digit members 2nd Get2Gether Thread*.As of right now the next G2G is proposed on the *2nd of September,2007*. *gauravakaasid *is the *Single Point of Contact(SPOC)* for the meet *any member* can *p.m.* him or me for any queries.

*Rules of the Meet:-*
1)Prior to meet interested members must post in this thread.
2)If you wish to attend the meet then plz P.M. your contact info to the SPOC or me.
3)*Venue *of the meet has been unanimously decided at *City Center,Salt Lake* by members willing to attend the meet.
4)Agenda to be discussed on the meet has to pre-decided on the this thread as per post from members.


*__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____*
*This is the list of the members who had posted so far in this thread...some of them have also attended the 1st meet...*
*__________________________________________________ ___________________________________________*
*Tech.Masti*
*Choto Cheeta*
*aryayush*
*sabret00the*
*gauravakaasid*
*rb_kaustuv*
*S!D*
*amd64_man2005*
*n7610*
*subratabera*
*soumya*
*ITTechPerson*
*sysfilez*
*Anindya*
*mariner_5147*
*teknoPhobia*
*great_manish*

*__________________________________________________ _____________*
*This is the list of members whom Gaurav had sent p.m. before the 1st meet...*
*__________________________________________________ _____________*
*neel12345*
*deathvirus_me*
*topgear*
*GeekyBoy*
*amd64_man2005*
*Darthvader*
*great_manish*
*satanlives*
*karnivore*
*sourav237*
*786*
*nil_3*
*avik_chat*
*Ray*
*sumitava_b*
*Hulo*
*stinger_02in*
*mariner_5147*
*Sankalp*
*arijit basu*
*psoft*
*ratzee199*
*medigit*
*bukaida*

ALL ARE WELCOME TO POST HERE AND LET US KNOW IF ARE GOING TO PARTICIPATE IN 2nd G2G.

*Note:You might not recieve individual invites in P.M.*
*You are requested to post here to let us know if you're willing to attend the meet.*


----------



## aryayush (Aug 27, 2007)

gaurav _bhaiya, main bhi aa jaaun kya?_ Please! _Main ekdum acchha bacchha ban ke rahunga._

(I'm seeking permission from the SPOC. )


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> gaurav _bhaiya, main bhi aa jaaun kya?_ Please! _Main ekdum acchha bacchha ban ke rahunga._
> 
> (I'm seeking permission from the SPOC. )


 
  

jokes apart the *time of meet* has to be decided and hence I would request members to come to a unanimous decision...


----------



## S!D (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm counting on bobby(sabre) to give me a lift, so i'm comin if he's goin.
Guys, please ensure he doesn't ditch like last time .

And I dont mind a sunday; if it is sunday morning joy , then what better way to celebrate that joy, than with buddies out here ! So, lets make it in the morning. that way we wont be pushed on a time constraint with the dwindling daylight we'll face in the evening .

If we are meetin at 11am, it might be a good idea if we plan to go for lunch together (and go dutch on the bill); u know, to fuel the adda.

otherwise 11am might be too early for some of us, and by the time all of us appear, it would be time for lunch and time to leave.

or if a group lunch is out of the question, we can meet later in the afternoon after lunch hours. Probably around 3-4pm and that will give us a good amount of unhurried time.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 28, 2007)

Cummon peeps....make this meet a grand success , n Arya, i'll allow you to come along only if u promise not to spill the beans about the Mac shop thing


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 28, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Cummon peeps....make this meet a grand success , n Arya, i'll allow you to come along only if u promise not to spill the beans about the Mac shop thing



Koi setting chal raha hai kya??...

Ayways 2~3 pm should be fine ..and am hoping gaurav is still there to tag me with him...


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

where are all the kolkatans?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 28, 2007)

@ bobby
Got your PM.........wil inform you later.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ will do boss..no issues...

*As of now those who have confirmed are:-*

*Choto Cheeta*
*aryayush*
*sabret00the*
*gauravakaasid*
*rb_kaustuv*
*S!D*
*DarkKnight*

*& *

*john_the_ultimate*
*deathvirus_me*        will confirm later


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 29, 2007)

@Bobby...thnx dude for sending out the PMs...night shift's killin me 

Also, soumya hasn't confirmed yet, but he mite come.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 29, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @Bobby...thnx dude for sending out the PMs...night shift's killin me
> 
> Also, soumya hasn't confirmed yet, but he mite come.


 
no issues mate...anyways *Bullzi* will confirm later too


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 29, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> no issues mate...anyways *Bullzi* will confirm later too



Ahhhhhh....... Bullzi... wel well ..here's someone Gaurav and I would definitely like to meet..


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 29, 2007)

have u guys finalised the time?


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 29, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh....... Bullzi... wel well ..here's someone Gaurav and I would definitely like to meet..


 
same here...



			
				cyberzook said:
			
		

> have u guys finalised the time?


 
not yet...I'am personally free all day on Sunday...now it depends when everybody wants to comeover..but I think most of the people want to come in the afternoon

btw lemme know if you are coming...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 30, 2007)

How about 3pm? its anyways gonna be dragged to 4


----------



## S!D (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^Sounds goods. I'm game for 3pm. and lets try and keep it 3pm(not stretch any further )


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Aug 30, 2007)

Amd let it be 3pm.. 



			
				sabret00the said:
			
		

> same here...


 seems we got company...


----------



## soumya (Aug 30, 2007)

the thing is i that i classes in ims froM 8:00 to 10:00 and then again from 10:30 to 12:30. so it might be a problem for me. i will let u guys knw though.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ OT: Soumya posting after a long time...busy wid studies...

Hey no probs buddy...confirm by Saturday but do u have our numbers?


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 30, 2007)

^^I dont have everyone's number yet


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 31, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^I dont have everyone's number yet


 
I think you have mine...anyways tor ekhon kon shift cholche...ami around 1pm office e asbo..


----------



## cyberzook (Aug 31, 2007)

I have some preoccupation so can only drop in around 5pm.
Where are we meeting? On the stairs? jomiye adda mara jaabe !


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 1, 2007)

^^sheta to hobei...but u need to be early for that 

@Bobby...this week night shift mein tha. n ur training over kya?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2007)

I am warning you in advance, guys. I haven't seen the (sexy) new iMacs in person yet and I'm going to get a good look at them tomorrow so please be warned that there will be some ApplePorn for you guys to contend with!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 2, 2007)

^^First things first...is the meet on or off? whats the final headcount that we have?


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

*Okay not many people seem to be interested to turn up tomorrow and I've recieved pm s from some members stating that they might have some pre-occupation tomorrow and hence I think I would like this meet to be delayed/postponed untill most members and deciding up on a future date...*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

No post pos-ponding tell us the timing...


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

*As of now those who have confirmed are:-*

*aryayush*
*sabret00the*
*gauravakaasid*
*rb_kaustuv*
*S!D*
*cyberzook*
*Choto Cheeta*

50/50 chances of attending

john_the_ultimate
deathvirus_me 
DarkKnight


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

Expected Timing bobby ??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

I think the timing has to be decided by all of us...I'm free in the evening...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

and as you know I would be busy in the Eneving i have to hurry back, so, after noon is fine for me... 

So, some of u try come at after noon may be at 4 or at around that... as I have some work at evening so if I come I have to leave before 6.... and those u cant come that ealry dont worrey come later... but make the meet happen...


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

S!D will come with me..so he will come too....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 2, 2007)

kya kiya jaye bhai log?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

Meet meet, Gaurav, come before 6 ... and as soon as 4  wont that be possible ??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

4 is fine for me and S!D a.k.a Vicky


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

hmm... Arya and Gaurav yet to reply... !!! Should I give a call


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

*tomorrow 3:30-4pm in front of Linc Showroom in city center...*

*requesting those who are attending the meet tomorrow kindly p.m. their mobile numbers to me / Gaurav.....for whose numbers I already have ignore this message*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

hmm.. Arya I suppose sleeping , Gaurav bro, is in may be in Night shift  so will call Tomorrow 

and Bobby, mind emailing me one of ur picture ??


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

just out of sheer curiosity ....

What wud a Non- Official Kolkata 2nd G2G Thread be like?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2007)

Why 03:30? Make it even earlier. Maybe 02:30.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> just out of sheer curiosity ....
> 
> What wud a Non- Official Kolkata 2nd G2G Thread be like?


 
grrrrr...



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Why 03:30? Make it even earlier. Maybe 02:30.


 
I think Saurav has a little probs earlier,I have to take care some things in the morning,Gaurav will return from night shift today....so lets keep this meet a little short this time...3:30pm -6pm

*EDIT: Do we wanna meet up in front of the Linc Shop in the Ground floor or do we wanna meet up in front of the apple store...*


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2007)

The Linc shop. I'll lead you guys to the Apple Store, you see.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

idhar bhi promotion  ... pakka salesman hai  ... guys do pitch in a good word for arya at the shop to recruit him


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

and I thought Arya is sleeping  yaar, Arya I tried but apka Phone nahi mila... thought may u are in sleep  so 3.30 is the time I suppose


----------



## aryayush (Sep 2, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> idhar bhi promotion  ... pakka salesman hai  ... guys do pitch in a good word for arya at the shop to recruit him


_Aisi dus _shops _main apni jeb mein rakh ke ghoomta hoon! Saale, mereko_ salesman _rakhenge! Aukaat dekhi hai?_

@Choto Cheeta
Yes, 03:30 it is. I am using EDGE on my phone so, unfortunately, you cannot get through.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

3:30pm in front of Linc store of City Center Salt lake it is....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 2, 2007)

@Arya 

Can we expect that you would bring the *MAC Book Pro*... ??


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

just for reference posting this very old post by Gaurav which has his and my pic in it...just so that others can recognise us...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=463835&postcount=157

In the pic I'm the one on the left hand side and Gaurav is the guy on the right hand side...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 2, 2007)

is this really a use of bad language.. or again you guys would curse me for posting between your chit-chat.. the thread is reported for the use of foul language.. so better watch it guys...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 2, 2007)

Count me in...3:30 PM City Center


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

arre bhai just a word caution ... i hope we wont see a repeat of adnan and thinkdigit flashing all across aaj tak ... this time im serious ...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 2, 2007)

^^no u wont. this time i m serious too.

Guys....so its 3:30Pm City Center.


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 2, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^sheta to hobei...but u need to be early for that



Sorry boss cant manage before 5 pm, I have pm ed my no. to sabertooth, pls let me know any of u guys' no. I would call when I reach there & join


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 2, 2007)

^^plz make sure its not later than that, coz me hafta leave by 6


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 2, 2007)

okay let me start then...S!D and I were the first to arrive on scene...edit...venue (ie.Just Linc shop)...then came the gr8 Choto Cheetah...three of us were chatting about lots of things and then obviously computers was the most important topic...S!D a.k.a Vicky is going to buy his computer here now that he has shifted to Kolkata from Gurgaon hence he seemed extremely excited taking information downloads from the ubergeek (Saurav) himself....

Gaurav as usual was the late-latif and everytime we called him he kept saying ten more minutes...and finally he made it at around 4pm...

Choto called up Anindya who had some engagement and couldnt come over...and Gaurav said that Soumya's called had been over by 2pm so he had to leave too..

The 3 of us kept waiting for Arya (Ayush) and even he was late...we warned him that if he didnt make it by the next 5mins then we will raid the MAC store...anyways that we did (and very much without him)...the macs are un-believeable...S!D,Gaurav & I have fallen for the MAC...but Choto would think that the product doesnt justify it's price...even that's true

Then along came Arya...he was so excited as he thought that he will lead us to the MAC store...then we showed him some pics that we had taken in the front of the store...he got a little upset but that didnt boil down his spirit...we followed him to the MAC store he gave us a seriously good demo of the IMAC...I'm convinced that the OS 10.5 is a real work of genius...(but I still think I wud use a PC for everyday use and use the MAC of imaging and surfing the net...provided if I buy one in the future...)

We left the MAC store and came down to CCD which had no seats...then we went to Hangout...bad-luck again....we finally sat in front of the fountain and then started a conversion which turned into a friendly fight over MAC and PC...anyway then everyone had to rush and hence our small meet ended in absolute fun...

We took a lot of pics which can only be uploaded once Vicky get's a comp with net connection...

However I apologise to Cyberzook...I had already left my house when you had p.m. ed me you number and could only see it when I returned home...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

> However I apologise to Cyberzook...I had already left my house when you had p.m. ed me you number and could only see it when I returned home...



I asked you bobby  check the PM from MAC Store  but noooo... u wont touch the MAC 

anyway Missing the Pictures still !! when they gonna post ??

AtcuallY i Arrived well before 3.30 

Waited for u did see you and Vicky come, but before I could call u  u (bobby) went to asnwer the Natures Call....

anyway Had fun... as I said, we should meet more often !!! 

once again, waiting for the Pics


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 3, 2007)

^^just walked in dude....almost on the verge of dropping off to sleep...will post tomorrow.....zzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I asked you bobby  check the PM from MAC Store  but noooo... u wont touch the MAC


 
arey I just checked this thread just before leaving home to see the last moment updates...so stupid that I missed out on the last post...I'm really feeling bad for cyberzook...



> AtcuallY i Arrived well before 3.30
> 
> Waited for u did see you and Vicky come, but before I could call u  u (bobby) went to asnwer the Natures Call....


 
arey I went to wash my face... 



> anyway Had fun... as I said, we should meet more often !!!
> 
> once again, waiting for the Pics


 
me too... had gr8 fun indeed...

_Note:_John sms ed me that he couldnt come because he was stuck in office...I called him back and said that's okay...he's always welcome the next time...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^

Where is S!D ??? ask him to post naa the pics I mean !!!


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^just walked in dude....almost on the verge of dropping off to sleep...will post tomorrow.....zzzzzzzzz.....


 
all sorted out....how was the confrontation buddy...maybe u wanna talk about it offline...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^

I did searched his pocked before we leave  didnt find the ring  may be picked up on the way 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Where is S!D ??? ask him to post naa the pics I mean !!!


 
as you know he will buy his comp tomorrow and I think it'll take him sometime to post the pics...I'll try to dump the pics into a cd and post them from my system...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

ahhh !!!! Idea but came too late.. should have took the dicision right today


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> I did searched his pocked before we leave  didnt find the ring  may be picked up on the way


 
What is a girl friend?
Addition of problems, subtraction of money, multiplication of enemies & division of friends ....but end of the day you cant live without her...

me too tired bro...will crash on the bed now...see you guys tomorrow...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 3, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> What is a girl friend?
> Addition of problems, subtraction of money, multiplication of enemies & division of friends ....but end of the day you cant live without her...
> 
> me too tired bro...will crash on the bed now...see you guys tomorrow...



Hey wait...there's one more.. 
GirlFriend = Root of all EVIL !!!...

Sorry guys ..could not come...well had informed Gaurav before hand...
Better luck for me next time...


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 3, 2007)

I understood that my PMs were a bit too late. I PMed Gaurav just after his reply to my post, but he had just gone offline. Though I realised that no way I could contact u guys, I still went to CC @5:30 with a friend & was there at the stairs but didn't notice gaurav/bobby(its so crowded on weekends!).
No probs guys just 1 request make the next meet a bit early, as I will be waiting most eagerly for the next one.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^^

Chuk Chuk Chuk...

we missed each other by whisker  even at 5.30 we are at just beside the Water founten having laud chat !!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 3, 2007)

cyberzook said:
			
		

> I understood that my PMs were a bit too late. I PMed Gaurav just after his reply to my post, but he had just gone offline. Though I realised that no way I could contact u guys, I still went to CC @5:30 with a friend & was there at the stairs but didn't notice gaurav/bobby(its so crowded on weekends!).
> No probs guys just 1 request make the next meet a bit early, as I will be waiting most eagerly for the next one.


 
yes that was a messup somehow...anyways next time this will not be repeated as I now have your number...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Kya chal raha hai bhai log? Fill me in....


----------



## S!D (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry Guys, for the veeeery late reply...
We had all decided to write a few lines on the meet, but I guess the conversation has gone way past that.
Kya karre, I can only login frm the office , and monday ko chutti tha .

Anyways, I finally got my comp yesterday, and have given the PICs to bobby.
Lets hope he posts them soon.

*************************

A small correction..I guess Choto Cheeta was the one who arrived first.
When we had arrived, bobby had to rush to the mens room, so he didnt notice him.
Choto came up to me and asked if I was Vicky. I was taken aback, as he had never really seen me earlier. He told me he had been gone up to 5 guys before me, asking my name ..
At least now we all know how we look ...

When Arya(I have named him iMAC ) took us to the MAC store and walked us through the wonder world of the MACs, we were amazed and awestruck with what all we miss out on Windows. I was kinda havin an inferiority complex being a PC user . But then again, those sexy babes(_read _MACS) come with a price tag I cant afford..
And throughout the time we were in that store, we felt as if we were in Pakistan (beyond enemy lines _for PC users_)
Infact we left *Choto* alone in Pakistan for a good ten mins while he got lost staring at a 20.1" babe.
When we finally returned, the lost soldier was desperately looking for his allies who had left him alone in enemy territory .
***********************
The MAC OS overview(courtesy: Arya) had actually left us drooling and hungry, so moved to CCD for some grub.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 4, 2007)

hey hey hey...

Picture brother picture !!! ??? where are the snaps... ??


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 4, 2007)

@S!D...Well said dude...

Post ur pics soon...or Bobby to put them up soon.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 4, 2007)

> Infact we left Choto alone in Pakistan for a good ten mins while he got lost staring at a 20.1" babe.
> When we finally returned, the lost soldier was desperately looking for his allies who had left him alone in enemy territory .



Hey not quite true... i was already out with all guns blazing


----------



## S!D (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant use the office PC to upload the pics and Bobby took a copy of the pix yesterday evening. I'm pretty surprised he has not uploaded them yet!!
I just talked to him, and the idiot is watchin a movie on his comp and completely engrossed in it .
He said he'll post the pics tmrw mornin.
Now u guys fight wid him.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^I'm now at my office too..so cant post the pics now...will post them as soon as I return home...but whatever happened to Arya...can somebody call him...he didnt post since the meet...he had also taken a few pics...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd only taken one and it turned out to be crap. I knew that backlit scene would be a problem.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^ I guess you were supposed to post your feedback on the meet...wat happened to you...why did you go out of the scene...


----------



## aryayush (Sep 5, 2007)

I was, and still am, _very_ busy. Sorry, guys! 

And in any case, you guys' summary was as good as any so what is the whole point. But I will try to write something up and post it in a day or two. Sorry, sorry, sorry...


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 6, 2007)

*well,here are the pics:- *(reduced the resolution to 1280x1024)


*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6039/dscn0863re6.jpg
that's *me* with *choto cheeta* and *Gaurav* (from left to right)

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9112/dscn0864gg7.jpg
*S!D*,*me*,*choto cheetah *&* Gaurav* (left to right)

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/9516/dscn0866no2.jpg
*Gaurav* & *I* with the *Vertu *between us...

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/3680/dscn0867qq7.jpg
*S!D* posing with the *Vertu *(in the showcase though...)

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/3614/dscn0868ip9.jpg
*Choto* is demonstrating the *iMac*'s capabilities to *Gaurav* at the *Mac store (Imagine!)*

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/1795/dscn0871ld0.jpg
*Arya*,*Saurav*,*Gaurav* & *I*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey where is the other pics ?? there were quite a few I guess why posting only one


----------



## S!D (Sep 6, 2007)

There was a total of 6 pics..
and the pic I took in front of the city center hoarding looks abs-fabs.
--------------------------
@bobby,
All the pics might be an overload on this screen.
I'd suggest upload the pics onto picasa.
Then post the link to the album here.
That way we'll have a common place to store photos even for future meets and events.
I'm sorry I'm offloading it to u, but as u know, it'd be sometime b4 I have the net connection at home.
Lemme know wat u think..


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^ I'm just posting urls from imageshack so they wont overload the page..moreover I've reduced the resolution of the pics from 2816 x 2112 to 1280 x 1024 so that they fit any 19" screen...



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Hey where is the other pics ?? there were quite a few I guess why posting only one


 
imageshack was kinda acting up...now uploaded all the pics...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 6, 2007)

Bobby, please email the original ones  I would be glad !!! 

SID resolution is fine i suppose  also  notice guys in the iMac has my blog opened


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a much improved version of the last picture taken by Sid:

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/2671/kolkatasecondg2gyu5.th.jpg

The one uploaded by Bobby is too dark.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 6, 2007)

Arya, brother please post your Camera's Picture too


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 6, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Arya, brother please post your Camera's Picture too


 
yup plz do that Arya...plz post the pic you shot too

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/2671/kolkatasecondg2gyu5.th.jpg

one thing I feel that I found pretty funny in this pic is that all of us are wearing jeans trousers


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 6, 2007)

and not mentioning we are all techno freeks


----------



## S!D (Sep 7, 2007)

@ sourav, gaurav and arya >> guys cud u please PM me ur email addresses.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^

PM Sent  waiting for reply... !!!!


----------



## S!D (Sep 7, 2007)

^^reply sent 

i'm sorry I am asking very late ..
but who is this guy iMav, and y is he so frustrated with his life?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL! I love that statement. I wish I could frame it or something! 

(There's another partner you'll come to know soon. I hope, for the sake of your sanity, that you don't though. )


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 7, 2007)

S!D said:
			
		

> i'm sorry I 'm asking very late ..
> but who is this guy iMav, and y is he so frustrated with his life?


 
guys this is a regional thread so let's stick to the topic and not turn this into a hate thread and please refrain from making such remarks against any member in this forum


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

hey just asking as of my curiousity.. i know choto in the pic..  who are the other 3..  (please tell guyz)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^

Check this yaar... its writen who is who 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=596194&postcount=79


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 7, 2007)

@Everyone....thanks so much fer the pics, in office rite nw, so cant write much. Will post more once reach home


----------



## S!D (Sep 7, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> guys this is a regional thread so let's stick to the topic and not turn this into a hate thread and please refrain from making such remarks against any member in this forum


Dude..can u chill for a moment!! 
no one's fighting here, i'was just a small joke between me and Arya .

It was said, understood and ended there. no one's carrying a grudge here.

Although, Shantanu; if u r reading this; I think sabret00the might turn out to be a good mod. He's showin all the qualities already.

Once again, peace guys.. no offence meant and none taken, so lets not discuss this any further.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> hey just asking as of my curiousity.. i know choto in the pic..  who are the other 3..  (please tell guyz)


From the right, that's Bobby, Gaurav, Saurav and yours truly.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

lolzz thanks for the link saurav, and thanks arya for explaining here.. 

lol

@S!D : hmm nice point .. will ask admins for this discussion in MOD zone..


----------



## S!D (Sep 7, 2007)

I know this is too early.. 
But as an idea for the next meet, can I suggest we guys meet up for lunch at my place once my flat is done..(should be complete anytime b4 the pujas)
Dat way u can chk out my rig, and also as u know, Fancy Mkt is a 5min walk from my house ...so u guys can chk dat out as well.
Wat say?


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ I'm in


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 7, 2007)

^^whoopie do..me too


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 8, 2007)

even the nagpur guys are having an exact similar G2G thread
by the way..
Met with Gaurav @office, found a SE fan(like me) in him
Looking fwd to future meets


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 8, 2007)

OT : ^^U were in office yesterday??


----------

